# Rose Count Solo-1-Bike now M oder S?



## ask4it (16. Juli 2018)

Nachdem mein NoSaint Urian Deore (26er) so langsam aufs Altenteil kommen soll, habe ich das Rose Count Solo 1 Bike now als Nachfolger auserkoren. Ich frage mich allerdings ob ich das S-27.5 oder eher das M-29 nehmen 
soll. Nach den Geometriedaten wohl eher das M, wobei ich mich frage ob ich mit meiner Größe nicht eher zu klein für ein 29er bin.  

Meine Größe ca. 173 cm
Schrittlänge ca. 80 cm

Gibt es hier evtl. jemand mit ähnlichen Maßen und einem Count Solo?

Danke und Gruß
Ask4it


----------



## Radelkowski (16. Juli 2018)

Ich bin 1,75m mit 80cm Schrittlänge und bin das Bike letzte Woche Probe gefahren: M passt wie angegossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ask4it (16. Juli 2018)

Radelkowski schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,75m mit 80cm Schrittlänge und bin das Bike letzte Woche Probe gefahren: M passt wie angegossen.



Super. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

